
Show HN: A text-based programming game - gucciTheWizard
http://Jindosh.com
======
ioksengtan
I like this idea. The Gaming interface make the learning process of
programming more fun. I'm stuck on the 1st stage too. How about make the
programming problem random? Or user can pre-set the difficulty? Try to bypass
it and continue challenge :)

~~~
gucciTheWizard
Unfortunately, the question after is harder :( but I am working on a Christmas
themed story and I'll be sure to make it easier. Any other thoughts or
insights that might make it better?

------
TadeUX
I think this would be great as a resource for programming students. What are
your plans with it?

~~~
gucciTheWizard
I tried enterprise sales and then realized enterprise sales are really hard so
I moved what I had to see how consumers reacted to it. I've had better results
from just talking to programmers and I'm not really sure what to do with it.

I am very open to suggestions, appreciate you trying it out btw :)

------
Pete_D
This looks fun. I'm stuck on the first one though. "Verify" says my solution
works, but when I submit, it says my code failed a test case. Is this
intentional, and I failed some hidden test that isn't given in the examples?

~~~
gucciTheWizard
Yea, there are a few hidden test cases so people don't hardcode in the
answers. A quick hint for the first one is to use a stack, it makes the
question much easier.

